# Kleine Fische im Naturteich - Futter für die Eisvögel



## Eumel (4. Aug. 2015)

Moin Teichbesitzer,

Gerade habe ich mich hier angemeldet. Ich brauche Hilfe beim Einsetzen von Fischen in meine beiden Teiche.

In diesem Jahr hat ein Eisvogelpaar Nachwuchs an unserem Naturteich großgezogen. Zwei Jungvögel sind fast täglich hier und scheinen auch Beute in beiden Teichen zu machen. Der Naturteich ist ca. 600m² groß und wegen seiner Lage unter Bäumen recht nährstoffreich und stark bewachsen - das Wasser ist nicht sehr klar.

Der zweite Teich mit Bachlauf (~ 100 m² Folie) hat glasklares Wasser. __ Schilf, __ Wasserpest und die Pumpe für den Bachlauf sorgen wohl für viel Sauerstoff.

In beiden Teichen haben sich kleine Fische angesiedelt. Meine erste Frage ist: kann jemand diese Fische bestimmen? Wenn das Foto in der Anlage nicht ausreicht versuche ich ein besseres zu bekommen.

Die zweite Frage: welche Fischart könnte ich einsetzen um die Eisvögel zu unterstützen. Moderlischen scheinen auf alle Fälle geeignet zu sein - allerdings würde ich nicht gern viel Geld für die Tiere ausgeben. Im Zoohandel werden Moderlischen mit  ~ 1 € angeboten.

Für Tipps in Bezug auf Fische / Eisvögel wäre ich dankbar.

Das hatte ich vergessen: Der gezeigte Fisch ist nicht ausgewachsen und ca. 1,5 cm lang

Gruß aus dem westlichen NIedersachsen
Einhart


----------



## Harry (4. Aug. 2015)

Stichling.


----------



## wander-falke (4. Aug. 2015)

Ich würde zu einem nahe gelegenen Angelverein gehen und mich informieren ob ich beim Köderfischen mit darf .
Köderfische für __ Hecht: z.B  Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Lauben - eben alle Weissfischarten
Frag mal Tante Google nach Köderfisch.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2015)

Du könntest auch mal bei Fischfarm Schubert nachschauen. Die haben Ende des Monats wenn ich nicht irre einen Tag der offenen Tür mit Sommerschlußverkauf. Vielleicht kannst Du da einen größeren Posten Lieschen günstiger bekommen. Ansonsten goolge auch noch mal nach "Besatzfische".


----------



## Harry (4. Aug. 2015)

Ich würde versuchen __ Moderlieschen aus einem privaten Teich zu bekommen. Von den Lieschen aus den Baumärkten und Zoogeschäften halte ich nichts mehr, die sind mir fast alle eingegangen. Seit ich welche von privat habe ist mir keins mehr gestorben und sie vermehren sich wie verrückt. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2015)

Schau hier in die biete Liste. wenn du ein paar km fahren magst findest du bestimmt jemanden der viele abgibt.
Wenn du was mit Farbe möchtest dann Goldelritzen.....Steckbriefe zu den Fischen gibt es im Lexikon hier.
Gib mal hier und in deinem Profil deine PLZ an (ggf. 32xxx oder so ). Vielleicht findet sich einer der welche abgibt.

Irgend welche Weißfische (Köderfische ) würde ich nicht einsetzen. Die werden einfach zu groß und zerrupfen dir irgendwann die Naturteiche.

Bei deinen Fischen sehe ich auch __ Stichlinge.


----------



## Rayeddie (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
Hätte __ Moderlieschen an Selbstabholer abzugeben.
Sind so etwa 150-200 Stück und Kosten nix.
Plz 61184
Gruß 
Rayeddie


----------



## Eumel (5. Aug. 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Danke für das Angebot Rayeddie. Leider geht's im Urlaub Richtung Norden. Da kann ich nicht vorbeikommen.

Der Stichling passt - es ist wohl der Neunstachlige Stichling. Ich habe ihn jetzt 'mal von der Seite fotografiert. Die Fischchen haben die passende Größe für die Eisvögel und scheinen sich auch gut zu vermehren. Also ist mir für meinen Fall die richtige Spezies "zugelaufen". Jetzt frage ich mich ob der Einsatz einer weiteren Art Sinn macht.

Grüße aus Löningen
Einhart


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Also wenn Du von den Stichlingen noch mehr hast, dann sollte das reichlich Futter für den Eisvogel geben, da die sich sehr gut vermehren und ansonsten relativ wenig Fressfeinde haben. Ich hoffe, der Eisvogel mag die. Denn die pieken ja.


----------



## Eumel (5. Aug. 2015)

Ja, davon gibt es jede Menge. Was mich wundert ist jedoch, dass ich nur nicht ausgewachsenen Exemplare in den Kescher bekomme. Eventuell haben die Vögel die großen abgefischt.

Wenn der Eisvogel die Fische schluckt sticht da nichts mehr. Der Vogel schlägt den Fisch mehrfach kräftig auf den Ast oder den Ansitzstein bevor er ihn (immer mit dem Kopf zuerst) verschluckt. Eisvögel die ihre Jungen füttern haben die Beute mit dem Schwanz zuerst im Schnabel. Dann rutscht der Fisch bei den kleinen besser.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Also wenn ich mich an meine __ Stichlinge erinnere, waren die großen am schwersten zu fangen...und in deinem Teich ist bestimmt mehr Platz zum verstecken..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Irgend welche Weißfische (Köderfische ) würde ich nicht einsetzen. Die werden einfach zu groß und zerrupfen dir irgendwann die Naturteiche.



naja, kann man net verallgemeinern. __ Moderlieschen sind als Mitglieder der Cypriniden-Unterfamilie Leuciscinae ebenfalls Weißfische.
Lauben als sehr nah Verwandete der Weißfische wären ebenfalls gut geeignet die werden auch meißt kaum größer als 15-20cm

MfG Frank


----------



## Heddim (6. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Eumel, auch bei mir geht der Eisvogel aus und ein. Mein Teich ist sehr groß und trüb. Unter anderem habe ich auch viele Karauschen, die vermehren sich sehr schnell und wachsen offenbar auch gut. Der Eisvogel kann wohl nur Fische bis 9 cm verschlucken. Der Reiher nimmt auch viel größere und mit Vorliebe bunte. In einem trüben Teich machen sich Gold- und Blauorfen gut, denn die schwimmen gern an der Oberfläche. Auch Goldrotfedern sind sehr schöne Oberflächenschwimmer. Während von meinen ehemals 12 Orfen nur noch 4 da sind, hat sich die Zahl der Rotfedern von 4 auf 7 erhöht. Außerdem scheinen bei den Jungfischen vom letzte Jahr auch noch einige dabei zu sein. Die halten sich jedoch noch sehr versteckt im Schilf und unter den Seerosen auf, reagieren in der Dämmerung aber schon gut auf Futter, das sie eigentlich nicht brauchen, da der Teich genug Futtergrundlage hat, aber ich freu mich halt, wenn ich sie sehe. Goldellritzen sind auch nicht schlecht, lassen sicch aber nur im Herbst und zeitigen Frühjahr blicken. Vile Grüße Heddi


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Heddi,
Schade das man deinem Profil keine Ungefähre Herkunft zuordnen kann. Ich hätte da noch 4 Goldorfen mit ca 45 - 50 cm zu verschenken incl. Anlieferung  (sofern es für die Fische nicht so weit ist). Und dein "kleiner" Teich wäre ja ein idealerer Lebensraum als meine Pfütze.  Schade. 

LG René


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> 4 Goldorfen mit ca 45 - 50 cm


 Eisvogel, nicht Eisbär....

(Ja, ich weiß, die sollen dann das Eisvogelfutter produzieren....)


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> (Ja, ich weiß, die sollen dann das Eisvogelfutter produzieren....)



Und die Pinguine wollen doch auch noch was,  sind schließlich auch nur Vögel   

LG René


----------



## Heddim (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rene,  ich wohne in der Nähe von Demmin,  leider etwas weit,  um vier Fische umzusiedeln. Solltest du jedoch sowieso mal auf der B110 Richtung Rostock unterwegs sein, wären die Orfen in unserem Teich sehr willkommen.  Liebe Grüße Heddi.


----------



## ingo 66 (8. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
also für einen"ungenutzten"Naturteich der ne Eisvogelfamilie nebst Nachwuchs auch noch die kommenden Jahre ernähren soll,schlage ich die hier ungeliebten Blaubandbärblinge vor.Haben die richtige Größe und,was dabei wohl das wichtigste ist,sie können unter günstigen Umstanden drei Bruten im Jahr machen.
Genug Futter für Family Eisvogel.
Ich pers.finde es super daß Du diese seltenen fliegenden Diamanten unterstützen willst.

Grüße


----------

